
Ask HN: Advice on how test a website as a user in mainland China? - neillyons
I have a website that is blocked in mainland China, but using Google as an example here on Hacker News how do I simulate being a user from mainland China?<p>I tried using HideMyAss VPN with the Beijing location selected but the website still works.<p>Webpagetest.org [0] shows the correct result of the website being blocked, but is there a VPN or some other way of testing?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webpagetest.org&#x2F;result&#x2F;200130_QS_4b5ae06bfefbeea752d56f544e3c7a19&#x2F;
======
yorwba
Previous HN submission of such a tool:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19976004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19976004)

(I haven't tried it.)

